# Intel D865 PERL Boot from USB Device



## rporzio (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello,

Is it possible to set up my BIOS to boot from an external USB hard drive?

Thanks, Ralph


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the boot menu in the Bios but I don't believe it an option on that board.


----------



## rporzio (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was in the BIOS this morning doing just that. It seems that it sees a USB drive I currently have for extra storage but could not find a way to put it into the boot sequence.

What I'm trying to do is prepare to build a new pc with Windows 7 as the os and use this drive as a way to test compatibility with all of my existing apps before adding it to my new tower.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ive not had any application issues running Win 7 64, other then the known flash/64 bit browser which is easily solved by using the build in 32 bit IE, the only app issues so far seem to with 16 bit win 3.1 programs and any programs requiring drivers like some sound capturing/editing programs.


----------



## rporzio (Nov 12, 2008)

That's good news, but what I want to do is set up and external SATA drive via USB because my motherboard is older and start to prepare for building my new pc. Once I have the apps loaded and working on the extarnal drive I'll be ready to add it to the new tower with all of the additional new components such as power supply, and video card etc.

So I guess I'm back to my original question as to whether I can somehow accomplish this with my existing system, boot from an external hd via usb using my Intel D865 PERL.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you set it upon the old system you will have to reinstall with a new key on the new system because the hardware is different and I doubt there is a repair install procedure yet, the beta key I believe will only get you 1 install with no major hardware changes,

Like stated I don't believe your current motherboard will support a USB boot.

Your best bet would be to install the drive in the pc and load win 7.


----------



## rporzio (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok thanks so much for your insight and knowledge.


----------



## rporzio (Nov 12, 2008)

Helo again,

I was just reading the spec sheets for my motherboard (Intel D865 PERL) and saw that in adddition to the two ATA connectors for HDD I have two SATA connectors.

Does that mean I can install a SATA drive into my tower in addition to the two other drives I already have and perhaps boot off of the new one?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it does.


----------

